# A question on fertilization, gestation and egg laying?



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I only had Lilly about a week before she layed her eggs. Maxx and her mated a day or two before she layed. Now, were the eggs in there before they mated, or they came soon after mating? Also, if they don't come until the hen is first mated with, then I don't think Maxx is the father. lol. What I'm saying is, is that I heard it usually takes 10-12 days after a succesful mating before she lays eggs. But she layed a few days after mating.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

They dont need to mate for a hen to lay.
but they need to mate before the eggs are actually formed for the eggs to be fertile.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, so he fertilizes them right before she lays?


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Who fertlized the eggs?*



scmona said:


> I only had Lilly about a week before she layed her eggs. Maxx and her mated a day or two before she layed. Now, were the eggs in there before they mated, or they came soon after mating? Also, if they don't come until the hen is first mated with, then I don't think Maxx is the father. lol. What I'm saying is, is that I heard it usually takes 10-12 days after a succesful mating before she lays eggs. But she layed a few days after mating.


I have the same situation. The answer is not clear to me.
How long or how short a time before an egg is laid can it be fertilized?
My hen laid eggs 5 and 6 days after I got her. I did not see her mate but she took up with a cock and they are setting the eggs. Could her present mate be the father?


----------

